#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  << NIEUW FORUM >>

## admin

Eindelijk is het dan zo ver, het nieuwe forum van J&H Licht en Geluid is online.

Vragen en opmerkingen kun je hieronder plaatsen.

----------


## Rob

eerste indruk is erg leuk!!

----------


## PowerSound

Ja hoor, leuk die "snelle reactie" ! Eerst maar aan die bizare kleuren wennen nu !

----------


## DJ.T

Zozo, ff heel vreemd dit, ziet er wel leuk uit, maar zal wel flink wennen zijn.

----------


## Controller

Leuk zo'n nieuwe versie. 
Heb zelf veel van dit soort forums gebouwd cq aangepast.
Zou graag hier nog een Poll functie en avatar functie zien.

Maar over het algemeen ziet het er goed uit.

----------


## SWDJ

Vreemd zo met die kleuren...
Eindelijk een streepje bij de handtekening!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Merijndj

Mooi !! 

Ik begon me vanmiddag af te vragen of die vreemde melding:




> citaat:Momenteel wordt er onderhoud gepleegd op het forum. Probeert u het later nog eens



deze update was......

----------


## MatthiasB

ik heb wel af en toe last dat alles plots ongelezen is aangeduid en zo kan ik dus niet altijd de laatste reacties bekijken 

tis dus niet altijd het geval he

----------


## Rv

Sja ... ik zal weer even moeten wennen!
:-)

----------


## bewap

Even wennen, maar het ziet er niet verkeerd uit. Ik zag die melding ook rond 3 uur vanmiddag. Het ziet er allemaal wel wat strakker uit.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ziet er idd goed uit....Ik begrijp alleen niet, waarom het foto forum weg valt, als je inlogd...

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Ziet er idd goed uit....Ik begrijp alleen niet, waarom het foto forum weg valt, als je inlogd...



Merik vreemd genoeg helemaal nix van.... ik heb wanneer ik me heb ingelogt gewoon alle forums.... (misschien een probleempje bij sommige mensen thuis?).

----------


## _Jasper

Hoi Merijn, deze posting wou ik eigenlijk net ook posten, maar heb er nu ook last van.

Ik heb me zojuist ingelogd en inderdaad, de foto fora doen het gewoon. Net heb ik 2 postings geplaatst, en jawel... weg die foto's. 
Misschien ligt het wel aan mijn pc, maar eigenlijk zou dit niet moeten kunnen...

----------


## goldsound

Hele dag niet op internet geweest. 's avonds denk ik "nog ff het forum checken". Mijn eerste gedachte was dat ik op de verkeerde site had geklikt, maar het was dus toch de goede.

Maar over het forum: het ziet er leuk uit, maar het zal wel even wennen worden.

----------


## musicjohn

Hummzzz.... nieuw forum alleen voor lichtnichten? Met al die zuurstok / lolliestok kleurtjes? Of zijn geluidspikken, plaatjes verkrachters en muziek/kweel-k*tten ook nog welkom?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Maaruh... eerste indruk is wel leuk hoor. Geen aparte pop-up vensters meer voor smiley's invoegen [ :Embarrassment: )]

De rest zal ik "spelenderwijs" nog wel ontdekken.

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Ziet er idd goed uit....Ik begrijp alleen niet, waarom het foto forum weg valt, als je inlogd...



Ik heb even wat geprobeerd op dit forum en ik denk dat ik weet wat jullie probleem met dit forum is en wat dit veroorzaakt... :

Wanneer er iemand een "reactie" heeft geplaats drukt men per ongeluk op:
&lt;&lt; J&H PROF LICHT EN GELUID FORUMS &gt;&gt;
En niet op:
Alle Forums

Tenminste....... ik hoop dat dit het is...... zoja, let er dan ff op...(in het vervolg)

ps, zo kun je dus ook alleen het fotoforum krijgen:
&lt;&lt; FOTO EN VIDEO FORUMS &gt;&gt;

Ik hoop dit bij deze duidelijk te hebben gemaakt....

----------


## sis

echt een leuke overzichtelijke forum
MODje , heel goed , alle lof voor U en Uw medewerkers
sis :Smile:

----------


## DJ.T

Er zullen vast nog een aantal dingen zijn die er gemist worden, maar iets wat ik echt fijn zou vinden is een knop met volgende pagina, onderaan een pagina, er zit nu wel zo'n heel klein lullig stukje tekst, maar als k ff niet oplet kijk je er zo overheen, en ik denk meerdere mensen. Wat denk ik nog beter is, is gewoon een rijtje getalletjes onderaan wat dus de pagina's zijn, zoals dat was dus zeg maar.
P.S: die snelle reactie toevoegen is wel fijn, kan je gelijk gaan typen, normaal ga ik toch niet helemaal mn tekst opmaken enzo.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Idd, Merijn, je hebt gelijk....Ik wil wel ff zeggen dat het best omslachtig is.....Maar das mijn mening....En het was al weer wat later gister...[8D]

----------


## EP Woody

Ziet er netjes uit admin. Beetje jammer alleen dat de recente onderwerpen nu wat druk oogt. Maar dat zal wel ff wennen zijn. [ :Embarrassment: )]

Nu hopen dat het egt veel sneller is he [:P]

Beetje jammer dat er her en der nog een engelse text tussendoor zweeft :  



> citaat:This page was generated in 0,06 seconds.

----------


## ronny

porficiat met jullie nieuw forum. kvind het heel mooi gedaan. echt een plezier om er naar te kijken. :-)

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EP Woody_
> 
> Ziet er netjes uit admin. Beetje jammer alleen dat de recente onderwerpen nu wat druk oogt. Maar dat zal wel ff wennen zijn. [)]
> 
> Nu hopen dat het egt veel sneller is he [:P]
> 
> Beetje jammer dat er her en der nog een engelse text tussendoor zweeft :  
> 
> 
> ...



Dat engelse maakt niet uit, let eens op dat getal, was 1 tot 3 seconden!! bij het vorige forum .. tis qua snelheid dus enorm vooruit gegaan  :Smile: 

Kleuren zijn ook wel leuk, iets moderner iig  :Smile: 

alleen jammer dattie die smilies niet vanzelf pakt, maar dat kan een instelling van het forum zijn.

----------


## splash

Tis wel ff wennen, 

Bij mij in de ie-adresbalk heb ik nog het adres staan van de oude recente onderwerpen pagina, het is bij mij een soort gewoonte om die aan te klikken, maar dan krijg ik dus een lege pagina.

----------


## DJ_Snaky

eeeh, wat vinden jullie van het PAARS/ROZE????
blijft natuurlijk persoonlijk maar blauw ofzow vind ik toch mooier

de rest is allemaal wel heel mooi

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ziet er weer erg up-to-date uit...

Klasse....

----------


## Dj Jasper

Sowee,

ik ben net terug van vakantie en ik zie opeens allemaal paarse kleuren, dat ziet er erg leuk uit! En vooral die smileys nu is handig. :Smile:  :Big Grin: [8D][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^]
Maar toch zou ik onderin liever een rijtje getallen hebben.

----------


## -Bart-

Leuk die kleurtjes, maar gezien wat er met de recente fora pakketten mogelijk is, blijft het niet zó revolutionair.

J&H Licht en Geluid, Rigging, Beeld, Recording & Broadcast forums...

Hele mond vol zeg, Licht en Geluid, Rigging oké daar kan ik in komen...
Maar Beeld, Recording & Broadcast, vinden jullie niet dat de fora daar iets meer in mogen 'groeien' voordat je dat achter je naam zet? Er zullen ongetwijfeld best wat mensen rondlopen die er wat zinnigs over te melden hebben. Maar om het in één adem met de rest te noemen. Beetje voorbarig.

Nieuw in het profiel:BURGERLIJKE STAAT, wat een nonsens! het is hier geen dating-site.

Ik weet niet hoelang het er al staat:
&lt;Het leukste Licht & Geluid Forum van Nederland&gt;
Persoonlijk vind ik het nogal onprofessionneel klinken als je je zelf met subjectieve termen zoals 'leuk' aanprijst. Het zelfde als een bakker die vindt dat hij de lekkerste broodjes bakt. Ja hallo, of het leuk of lekker is maak ik zelf wel uit. Als men zich aanprijst, kan men dat beter met objectieve termen doen.
Noem het dan:
&lt;Het grootste Licht & Geluid Forum van Nederland&gt;
Geen twijfel mogelijk!

----------


## Max

Het is even wennen, maar vind hem stukken mooier
en erg gebruiksvriendelijk [^]

----------


## DJ.T

Nou de rest van de J&H site restylen, gaat dat nog gebeuren?

----------


## Jurgen

> citaat:Leuk die kleurtjes, maar gezien wat er met de recente fora pakketten mogelijk is, blijft het niet zó revolutionair.



Ik begrijp dat jij je hierbij aanbied om het forum zogenaamd wel revolutionair te maken? Vrijwillig welteverstaan?
Of is dit weer zo'n typisch voorbeeld van de beste stuurlui staan aan wal.....
[} :Smile: ]

----------


## Gast1401081

netjes gedaan!!!
Alleen bij het quoten blijkt de volgorde van berichten nogal 
door elkaar te staan.

en hoezo is deze thread gelocked??? kwam er zo op :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

Ik vind het wel een beetje MSN / WINDOWS XP uitstraling hebben,maar goed daar wen ik wel aan! Alleen de rode mapjes die nieuwe berichten aanduiden ga ik wel missen denk ik (vind blauw niet zo mooi...)



Succes,
Martijn

Ps, smilies zijn wel errug handig zo!!! :Big Grin:  :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^]

----------


## admin

Het login probleem wat sommigen van jullie hebben heeft alles te maken met zgn. cookies. Een cookie is een tekstbestand waarin o.a. de login gegevens van dit forum zijn opgeslagen.

Doordat wij het forum aan het verhuizen zijn naar een andere server kan het zo zijn dat zo'n cookie verkeerde inloginformatie heeft opgeslagen voor de huidige server.

Dit is vervelend. Vandaag en morgen (woe en do) hopen we dat alle DNS servers in NL zijn bijgewerkt en dat de login problemen de wereld uit zijn.

Excuses voor de overlast.

Onderstaand nogmaals de werkwijze om bovenstaand probleem op te lossen:

- Forum afsluiten
- Cookies handmatig verwijderen, zowel: 

@forum 
@licht-geluid
@redirect.licht-geluid
@forum.licht-geluid

- Surf naar de url: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl
- Opnieuw aanmelden en het zou weer moeten werken.

Mocht dit alles niet werken dan kun je overwegen alle cookies te verwijderen van je systeem. Uiteraard zijn wij bereid je eventueel te assisteren bij bovenstaande.

----------


## T-Nuzz

Zie net de nieuwe indeling van het forum. Is er weer beter op geworden. De "Tech-docs" zullen waarschijnlijk vooral voor beginners een zinvolle bijdrage vormen. Wil ook die "hall of shame" wel eens zien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldsound

Het is weer even wennen, maar het is wel weer overzichtelijker erdoor geworden. Hoe zit het nu met het plaatsen van foto,s, dit mocht eerst alleen in het fotoforum. Dit was los van de rest, nu staat het gemixt.

----------


## moderator

Zo...De volgende fase...

Naast het upgraden van de software versie, de nieuwe looks, nu ook een vernieuwde indeling.

De indeling is tot stand gekomen na het evalueren van de achter ons liggende jaren, waarin ruim 70.000 berichten werden geplaatst.
Veel frequente gebruikers hebben meegedacht, er is overleg geweest met een heleboel mensen, en nu is het kindje geboren...

Een nieuwe indeling van het forum.

korte uitleg is op z'n plaats.

We hebben een aantal hoofdgroepen, dat zijn de forumonderdelen.
Op elk forumonderdeel heb je sub-categoriëen.
Geluid is daar een mooi voorbeeld van; live, broadcast, dj's.

De verschillende fotoforums hebben een plaats gekregen bij het bijbehorende discussieforum. 
Belangrijk hierbij is dat het plaatsen van een foto onderwerp betrekking heeft op zaken die in dat forumonderdeel besproken worden.

Zo hebben we ook wat nieuwe aanwinsten...

Broadcasting: Een tak die regelmatig besproken werd, maar die zo wezenlijk anders is van LIVE, dat deze tak een apart forumonderdeel verdient

techdocs: nog niet oprationeel, meer info volgt!

hall of shame/fame: Jij en een bekende, iemand anders en een bekende, een bekende, Als het relevantie heeft met licht en geluid in brede zin en dan met name de blunders...... dan mag je die foto hier plaatsen
Belangrijk: geen oeverloze discussies, het is een soort foto museum...wordt later actief!

de indeling is even wennen, toch menen wij dat het wederom een stap voorwaarts is.
Veel succes en we hopen het deelnemen aan het forum weer een stukje comfortabeler te hebben gemaakt.

----------


## Controller

Kan er ook een forum voor de LJ bij komen?

----------


## moderator

forum voor de lj...
We gaan niet voor iederen console een apart forum aanmaken, voor specialistiche vragen bestaat het Light Jockey forum van Martin, als je dat bedoeld.
Verder lijkt mij het lichtforum de juiste plaats voor designers, operators etc.

----------


## Controller

misschien nog een zwarte en een witte lijst voor problemen bij bedrijven of die je met bedrijven of andere instanties hebt.

----------


## DJ.T

Over zo een lijst is er wel eens gepraat, maar is toen niet doorgegaan (iig niet olv J&H) omdat negatieve ervaringen of juist goede ervaringen erg persoonlijk zijn en vooral ligt het er ook aan wat je gewend bent, ben jij gewend om in de watten gelegd te worden en wordt alles voor je gerepareerd ergens terwijl je wacht en nu ga je naar een ander bedrijf waar het misschien 1 of 2 dagen duurd, kan jij dit als een negatieve ervaring zien terwijl iemand anders die soms wel een week moet wachten dit erg positief vind.

----------


## -Aart-

Ik moet, nu het enige tijd in gebruik is, toch opmerken dat ik de nieuwe indeling niet heel prettig vind werken. Ik doel dan zo op de volgende punten; niet alles gaat trouwens over de indeling zie ik : 

- De "- LINKS"-sectie is handig en nuttig, maar kost wel erg veel ruimte. Gewone links/pictogrammen buiten de forumlayout werken evengoed en vallen misschien nog wel meer op.

- Wat is het nut van het zichtbaar zijn van (nog-) niet in gebruik zijnde fora ? 

- Misschien kunnen de in ieder forum geplaatste "spelregels" wat meer specifiek voor dat onderdeel aangepast worden; b.v. met een link naar de betreffende FAQ erin. Als er al in ieder forum een "spelregels" staat kan dit mededelingenforum misschien beter ergenst anders dan bovenaan staan. Dingen die van levensbelang zijn staan al in de spelregels, alleen voor de mensen die hier vaker komen is dit forum interressant.

- Ik vind het vrij strikte "fotobeleid" niet meer van deze tijd. Absurd grote foto's die de layout kapotdrukken zijn imo een veel vervelender verschijnsel dan een enkel functioneel picje in een gewoon topic.
De hoeveelheid "fotofora", en daarmee de totale omvang van de forumindex loopt ook nogal op nu, dat is onoverzichtelijk.
Voor iets als productiefoto's zou een "Centraal productiefoto-topic" al voldoende zijn denk ik, als men specifiekere vragen over zijn eigen show heeft (wat moet ik erbij kopen ... etc.) hoort dat meer in /licht of /geluid thuis denk ik. 
Topic's in fotofora zijn vaak heel erg breed, is dat wenslijk ? 

Natuurlijk is het mijn eigen mening maar..  :Wink:  Misschien kunnen jullie er iets mee.

----------


## musicjohn

Ja, daar kan ik me wel in vinden. Ik sluit me hierbij aan. [^]

----------


## Ibvee

idd. Verder nog even een soort tipje, als je vanuit dit scherm op bijvoorbeeld &lt;&lt; J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS &gt;&gt; klikt, kom je in een apart onderdeel, maar staat er niet meer boven: "alle forums" waardoor het wat moeilijker word om daar weer naar terug te keren. 

Groet =&gt; Micha

----------


## EP Woody

Het is dan vrij simpel om weer terug te gaan hoor  :Smile: 

Gewoon even op het gele mapje (wat in die paarse balk staat) klikken. Ben je weer terug bij alle rubrieken.

Succes.

----------


## -Aart-

.. Ik neem aan dat iedereen dat inmiddels ontdekt heeft..  :Wink: 

Maar "webdesigntechnisch" rammelt het een beetje, dat kan gemakkelijk beter / duidelijker. In topic's kan je weer wel gelijk naar "alle forums". 
Hoe het er verder _pricies_ uit ziet maakt me niet uit ... Dat is toch een smaakkwestie.  :Smile:  Hoewel ik het vroeger eigenlijk ook mooier vond, maar dat dus terzijde.

Misschien zou het ook handig zijn als je na het posten òf naar de topiclijst òf naar je eigen post werd geredirect. Nu kom je bovenaan de laatse pagina van het topic waarin je postte terecht, dat is slechts zelden wat je wilt denk ik.

----------


## EP Woody

Denk meld ut nog ff voor degene die het nog niet ontdekt had  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Aart, dank voor je tips en bevindingen.

----------


## pro`d`user

Wanneer worden de andere onderwerpen "Tech-docs en Hall Of Shame" operationeel.
Waarom werken ze nu nog niet?

Ik vind het er verder erg netjes uitzien en het werkt ook goed.
Ook de search functie werkt naar mijn mening goed.
Zelf vind ik de indeling alleen niet zo heel lekker werken, je kan namelijk in een opslag 
zien wat je al wel en wat je nog niet gelezen hebt.

----------


## wackzz

Hoe kom ik van m'n newbie af ?
leuk die kleurtjes hier

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Wanneer worden de andere onderwerpen "Tech-docs en Hall Of Shame" operationeel.
> Waarom werken ze nu nog niet?



Zijn onderdelen die nog nadere invulkling behoeven.
De techdocs wordt hard aan gewerkt, maar is een hele kluif.
Hall of Shame mag je mij alvast foto's voor insturen. Klinkt zwaar, maar hier komen alleen fotoos met een onderschriftje, is dus geen discussieforum....maar die opzet, die is nog niet vast omlijnd  :Smile: 





> citaat:
> Zelf vind ik de indeling alleen niet zo heel lekker werken, je kan namelijk in een opslag 
> zien wat je al wel en wat je nog niet gelezen hebt.



euhm...wat is nu je probleem hiermee dan?
[/quote]

die newbie status raak je vanzelf kwijt, kan je niet beinvloeden, zolang je normaal mee doet en langer meedoet verdwijnt die vanzelf, ik gok na je 50e posting :Wink:

----------


## -Aart-

> citaat:Hall of Shame mag je mij alvast foto's voor insturen. Klinkt zwaar, maar hier komen alleen fotoos met een onderschriftje, is dus geen discussieforum....maar die opzet, die is nog niet vast omlijnd



Voor foto-albums (en ook fora)zijn er tegenwoordig ook aardig wat "free" oplossingen als PostNuke (PHP/MySql) en dergelijke. Zo zit b.v. onze site in elkaar, het is vrij gemakkelijk en volledig aan je eigen smaak en wensen aan te passen. 
Ik vind de "XP-look" van de knopjes nu ook niet echt super origineel, misschien kunnen jullie eens verder kijken naar andere mogelijkheden dan dit `Snitz' (ook freeware, btw) forum. 

* Het is maar een suggestie, het is en blijft natuurlijk _jullie_ forum en site ! *  :Smile:

----------


## dmxman

vettttte forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
leuk mensen succes ermee.
groetjes patrick

----------


## pro`d`user

Mooie afbeelding in de EK sfeer hoor.

----------


## Dj Jasper

Als ik de zoekmachine gebruik, klik ik op een gevonden topic en lees ik hem. Maar als ik dan op vorige in mijn browser druk staat er:

"Pagina verlopen"

Is dat normaal, of op welk knopje moet ik dan drukken. Want ik moet telkens terug naar de zoekmachine en weer hetzelfde intikken [xx(].

----------


## moderator

Dat klopt.
opnieuw intiepen is natuurlijk ook een hele berg werk...

Wat je ook kunt doen ( ik ga er voor het gemak even van uit dat je Internet Explorer als browser gebruikt):

dus terug klikken, dan op vernieuwen klikken ( of F5)

vervolgens kan je kiezen voor *opnieuw}*.

Doe je dit dan krijg je opnieuw de zoekresultaten te zien van de door jou ingegeven zoekopdracht.

Snap eigenlijk de strekking van je opmerking niet...zo nieuw is dit toch echt niet!

----------


## ronny

voordat het forum veranderd was kon ik gewoon op vorige klikken en dan ging je vanzelf trug naar de pagina met zoekresultaten. Nu krijg je dan "pagina verlopen". Nu ja even op f5 duwen en een entertje  en tis ook ok nu :Smile: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Dj Jasper

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> Snap eigenlijk de strekking van je opmerking niet...zo nieuw is dit toch echt niet!



Ik wist het nog niet, dus vandaar vraag ik het even.

----------

